

T-Mobile CEO Legere Says AT&T And Verizon Are 'F------' That Are 'Raping You' - jessehu
http://www.businessinsider.com/john-legere-profanity-2014-6

======
chrisBob
Seriously: they are just trying to make money. If Verizon is so bad then why
are they the biggest carrier? It is because they have the best network. I
don't want to pay Verizon 10% of my take home pay, but I also want to have a
signal on my phone in Inlet, NY. I welcome some good competition, but until
then the options are limited if you want the best coverage.

BTW: I am a happy Republic Wireless customer right now.

------
joshuapants
Is that quote really extreme? He's right.

